# 1st Post - Windsor Fens Purchase



## mmarks01 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi all,

This is my first post, but have been lurking for a while while trying to decide on which road bike to purchase.

After much research and visiting my LBS, I decided to pull the trigger on a 2009 Windsor Fens. I ordered the bike from BD on Monday, 12/28/09 at 3 pm, had a tracking number by 4 pm the same day and received the bike on Wednesday, 12/30/09 at 10 am. Very impressed by the speed and responsiveness of BD.

I had the bike assembled by one of our LBS for $50. They were very impressed and curious with the bike so much that they Googled it as they were putting it together. 

I took it out for a 20 mile test ride yesterday afternoon and everything worked perfectly. The bike has a very good ride (compared to my aluminium forked hybrid) and the 105 drive train is very smooth.

I look forward to putting many miles on this bike and learning alot from this community.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey

Glad you'er enjoying the ride. I bought a Sprint. Not sure what a Win. Fens looks like so I'll have to go to the BD site in a minute. Should of gave it a go and built it up and then took it in for a quick tune up. All I needed was a 3mm 4mm 5mm allen wrench and maybe something else. Oh Well, 2010 is here and I hope roll on a whole bunch of miles.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I bought a Windsor and it fell apart. Hopefully yours will not break and you will not have to deal with BD again.


----------



## mmarks01 (Dec 24, 2009)

lancezneighbor said:


> I bought a Windsor and it fell apart. Hopefully yours will not break and you will not have to deal with BD again.


Sorry to hear about your experiance, it sounds like you are very frustrated:mad2: . Hopefully I won't have to deal with anything falling apart. All of the individual parts, including the frame appear to be good quality.

I will try to get some pictures posted up within in the next couple of days. 

Matt


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

lancezneighbor said:


> I bought a Windsor and it fell apart. Hopefully yours will not break and you will not have to deal with BD again.



You are funny
You have never posted about your 'Windsor' before; that I can find
You posted no pictures of the offending Windsor
You do not say which Windsor it is or how it 'fell apart'

And even though you do not mind slamming Windsor or BD on a public forum you do not post who you are

I think readers know exactly what to think about your post


----------



## hydrocynus (Nov 10, 2009)

The post is obviously bogus Mike. I think that everyone figured this out. That person did not even elaborate to make the post more credible. 
I ride my Bottecchia everyday. What a blast. I am glad I bought this bike and at a very good price indeed.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*I love my Windsor!*

I purchased a Wellington 3.0 in September of '08 and rode it 2,111 miles in '09. It is my "first" road bike and I am thrilled with it! I am 53 years old and got into cycling for cardio fitness, joined a club, commuted to work 9 miles each way 20 days last year, and did a century ride on Labor Day. When I got it, I changed the pedals and saddle, but the wheels and components have worked well. I plan to ride it another year and then upgrade to a Motobecane ti. I have obviously enjoyed my experience with BD and highly recommend them. When I tell folks what I paid for my ride they are astounded! These are incredible values...


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> You are funny
> You have never posted about your 'Windsor' before; that I can find
> You posted no pictures of the offending Windsor
> You do not say which Windsor it is or how it 'fell apart'
> ...


Mike, thanks for your concern, too bad I didn't get the same concern when I called about my bike. The crank had a loud clicking noise. The click could also be felt not just on each rotaion but almost twice per rotation. It was very odd. Two Barnett trained techs could not get the crank clunk to stop. The crank also kept loosening. I gave the bike to my friend John. It is much too small for him but he has partially parted it out. You are right I never posted about it before. Why should I? I don't post on here about every bike issue I have, I don't post on here every time I rewrap my bars or when I buy a new bike or sell an old bike or wreck a bike. I rarely post on here, compared to the people who are more active. When I do post it is usually a short "Nice bike" in response to somebody's new build. I realize that you are and your shills post fanatically over and over on this forum, that is fine. I hardly ever post about my bikes or my rides. 
You say I do not post who I am, well there is my username, I've been a member here for about 8 years or so. Get over it Mike, your bikes break, not all, I am sure not most, but some do, and the vast majority of those people do not post about their broken bike. I realize I got a bike with a bad crank, I tried to solve it with two highly trained techs, they couldn't fix it, I emailed BD was told I would have to pay shippping for the whole bike, both ways. I was told I could not have a replacement crank sent out to me. No problem, I gave the bike away. Thanks for your interest, Mike. Maybe have your customer no care people take a similar interest next time. BTW I would still buy a bike from BD. I never advised anyone not to buy a bike from you. I just said mine broke. Yeah I did state it as "falling apart". The whole bike did not fall apart, but I felt as if the whole deal fell apart. I got out of the deal by giving the bike away. My friend John was happy to have the parts bike, he has been building up a variety of bikes and I hope the rest of the parts (other than the crank) serve him well. Until next time, Mike.


----------

